# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammer:discord.gg/82P4Ypj | Cody#5729 | paypal.me/OAckyen & [email protected]

## FriendsDead

Accused Information

Dispute Date: March 20, 2018
Ownedcore Profile Link/User Name: if any: mem...hachikone.html
Instant Messenger username of Accused: Skype,Discord,Kik etc.Discord link he gave was: discord.gg/82P4Ypj His discord name is Cody#5279
Payment Method Information: Email etc: Scammer said [email protected] was email to send money too.


Dispute Information

What is the dispute about? Account
Dispute Thread Link: Selling my Bnet/Overwatch account
Other Sites Scam Link: paypal.com
Value of Trade Involved: $15.00USD
Did you use a middleman?: If yes, who? No.
Provide more information on what leads to the dispute:

Proof

All Required Proof stated must be provided or your claim would be deemed as invalid. 
Instant Messenger Profile Screenshot: How to Determine the Real Skype Name: Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Entire Conversation Screenshots: Please use Imgur: Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Paypal Detailed Payment Screenshot: Imgur: The magic of the Internet
*Conversation Screenshots should contain the payment information involved if any*

Additional Information related to the Trade Dispute

Include any other information that may be helpful to the Trade Dispute.

Note

Do not post in a Dispute Thread unless you are directly involved in it or you are providing any relevant/helpful information to the Dispute Thread that is deemed necessary by the Trade Staff.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*Hachikone had been notified. ban in 24 hrs if no respond.*

----------


## FriendsDead

> *Hachikone had been notified. ban in 24 hrs if no respond.*


He was last online 6 days ago. I don't think he will be coming on anytime soon...

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*Hachikone had been banned*

----------

